# First Foray into Fatty-ville with Q-view



## powderxp (Dec 14, 2009)

Had some company over on Saturday night for dinner and decided to try my hand at a few fatties. So, here's the Q-view and the ingredients.

The ingredients for my augratin potato fatty...


Flattened JD sausage...


Obligatory bacon weave picture...


Filling...


Rolled and ready to go into the smoker...forgive the blue plastic wrap, it's left over from holiday cookies...


I made 2 of the same, smoked them for 4 hours at 250 deg. using Hickory. Trust me...they're in there...


Finished product...






Sorry, for some blurry pictures, my cell camera isn't the best, but it's handy.  We will [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']definitely[/font] be making more of these. They were a huge hit and very easy to make. Thanks to everyone for the inspiration and knowledge!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great job on the FATTIES, a lot better than my first one. Congrats on a very nice smoke and Q too.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice looking fatties.  Just made me hungry looking at them.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, taters bacon and cheese, you can't go wrong with that. Looks like your first come out pretty darn good.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 14, 2009)

Not too bad there new guy, not bad at all. Looks great. Love the choice of fillings on this one. I see you Wisconsin boys got some of this lovely white stuff too LOL. Got your smoker all wrapped up, looks good. Does if perform pretty well with those mods in the cold weather? Points for originality and a great lookin fatty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice fattie there and I like the choice of fillings too. Like it was said earilier with potatoes and bacon and cheeses you can hardly go wrong.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job for sure and aways remember:
"One Cooked is One Hooked"


----------



## benjaminr (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking good! but 4 hours? I run mine at about the same temp and it really only takes 2.5 max for me usually...

What were your temps of the fattie? My logic is my stuffing or internal ingredients are usually always pre cooked. So in all reality once I hit 160 internal temps that means the sausage has to be cooked so I shut it down. Just something to ponder.

Love the ingredients though looks yummy!


----------



## powderxp (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos!  I am getting all ready to smoke again this weekend...going after some cheese and some jerky this time.

Meat Hunter - the insulation does a pretty good job, keeps the temps pretty stable, but not as much as I'd like.  I was disapointed that I had to use the propane, instead of my electric conversion (PID controlled, so I don't have to watch it so close).  The electric could hit 210 consistently at 20 deg. outside.  Just not quite hot enough for this fatty.  I was able to maintain a nice consistent temp with the propane, even with a little wind.  I would have preferred electric, but I can live with this, it's better than last winter's smokes.

BenjaminR - I took it to a 165 internal temp, then rested for about 10 minutes prior to serving.   I am a fanatic of safe meat procedures.  I've had food poisoning one time, and will never have it again, nor do I wish that on anyone.  I figure, if anything touches the meat, it has to be cooked to the same temperature.  These also came out of the fridge, since I made them the night before. 

I'm also real happy with the bacon wrap, it was easy to slice, didn't break due to it being too crispy, but it had a bit of crunch when eating it.


----------

